# [SOLVED] No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3



## danpaddy (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
I have just built a new computer using some new and used parts. It is meant to be a cheap system for my Girlfriend who wanted a simple gaming PC. I will explain my issue first and then specs.

Basically on trying to boot the system there is no BIOS sound and no output to the monitor. However, when the memory is removed the POST speaker makes 1 long 'beep' and 2 short 'beeps' which apparently signifies a memory issue, once it is reinserted it goes back to no POST sound. I have looked up some of the possibilities but haven't found any conclusive solutions.

Here are the specs and age of the parts:

Motherboard: ASUS M5A78L-M USB-3 (Used - approx 3 years old, working at last use).
CPU: AMD Phenom II X2 B55 (2nd hand, apparently working)
PSU: Corsair CX500 500W PSU (New)
RAM: Nanya 4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 (2nd hand, apparently working)
GPU: On-board, No PCIe currently.

Any help as to what the problem might be would be greatly appreciated (Especially if it is attributed to a 2nd hand item).

Kind Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

Once the memory has been removed does it boot like normal?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

With the memory pulled it wont boot at all, hence the beep code. 

I found this....which may explain or lead to the culprit.









Computer POST and beep codes

According to this info...it's your onboard GPU. So your best bet is to find/barrow/buy a GPU for PCIx16 and see if it pass's the bios post.


----------



## danpaddy (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Once the memory has been removed does it boot like normal?


I'm not sure if I was clear, so just to clarify:
Without RAM installed it beeps one long & two short

With ram installed it does not beep at all and there doesn't seem to be any post at all.

Also, according to the manufacturer, it is an AMI based bios.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

Ah, sorry I mistook your post. I thought that you pulled the memory once then reinserted it and then the beeps went away.

What's the full model number of the memory?

When's the last time the motherboard worked?


----------



## danpaddy (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

This is the RAM:

Nanya 4GB DDR3 PC3-12800 1600MHz 240-Pin - NT4GC64B8HG0NF Desktop RAM/Memory

and the motherboard was last working about 18 months (maybe 2 years ago) in my PC - I replaced it with a larger model.


----------



## danpaddy (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

It did occur to me that it may actually be booting, but just not sending a signal to the screen via the on-board graphics. 
Would I be able to test if it is booting? - From my experience motherboards beep to show booting, but I cant remember what this one did when booting.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

I recommend you perform a bench test on the machine. See if you can get your hands on 1333MHz memory instead and see if the issue remains.

Where was your motherboard sitting over the last two years?


----------



## danpaddy (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

It was sitting in an anti static bag in the box that came with my new motherboard. (It was also well padded).
I was reading about the possibility of incompatibility with 1600MHz RAM; the motherboard is only rated to 1333MHz, but I also read that anything higher would just be underclocked, would it make a difference?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

Yes and no. It should work with 1600MHz, but that's only if the board is running the latest BIOS and it is configured correctly. In theory, it should at least boot to the BIOS.

In your case however, you might want to go with the 1333MHz to avoid any issues.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

That Processor does not have integrated graphics, you stated you also do not have gpu in the PCI-e slot, hence no output.
AMD Phenom II X2 B55 - HDXB55WFK2DGM


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*



danpaddy said:


> GPU: On-board, No PCIe currently.


Motherboards | M5A78L-M/USB3 | ASUS Global



> *GRAPHICS*
> Integrated ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 GPU
> Multi-VGA output support : HDMI/DVI/RGB ports *1
> - Supports HDMI with max. resolution 1920 x 1200 @ 60 Hz
> ...





> *CPU *
> 
> AMD AM3+ FX™/Phenom™ II/Athlon™ II/Sempron™ 100 Series Processors
> Supports CPU up to 140 W
> ...


I cannot find Phenom II X2 B55 in the list of supported CPU's 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -CPU Support-

so I am assuming that lack of GPU support on the part of the processor is why you are unable to use the onboard graphics card. It looks like you may have to use a different CPU in order to get a display or as Panther063 says "install a Graphics card in your PCI-e slot"


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*



Panther063 said:


> That Processor does not have integrated graphics, you stated you also do not have gpu in the PCI-e slot, hence no output.
> AMD Phenom II X2 B55 - HDXB55WFK2DGM


I tried telling the OP that in post #3 as the beep code clearly states it's a graphics issues.....but sadly "nobody listens to turtle"


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

if you visit ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -CPU Support-

paste *M5A78L-M/USB3* in the motherboard details to bring up a list of supported CPU's


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

I highly doubt it's a memory issue and the reading of the CPU as a Phenom II X2 B55 means that it's a dual core with the two other cores unlocked making it a quad core. I would clear the CMOS back to default by either using the jumper or simply removing the battery for a few seconds and replace.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*



bassfisher6522 said:


> With the memory pulled it wont boot at all, hence the beep code.
> 
> I found this....which may explain or lead to the culprit.
> 
> ...





bassfisher6522 said:


> I tried telling the OP that in post #3 as the beep code clearly states it's a graphics issues.....but sadly "nobody listens to turtle"


I, for one, hadn't understood what you meant untill I went searching to find that 1.) CPU wasn't supported & 2.) The CPU didn't support onboard GPU (assumed from CPU description) 

Mixing all the details together I finally understood that the CPU is to blame since it doesn't support the onboard GPU .. and until such time as windows will have booted and found a driver there *MAY* be no POST since the CPU could have no routine in BIOS describing where to send the display.

Changing the GPU *MIGHT *help but in BIOS there MAY still be problems knowing that the installed GPU is the place to send the POST.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

The motherboard has on board video and as such any CPU on the support list will work with it. You may be getting confused with AMD APU's which have the GPU on the same chip as they CPU. A APU would not physically fit in that motherboard as they use the FM socket. The motherboard was more than likely setup for the old setup he had and may have core-unlocker enabled. Not all Phenom II X2's can be unlocked and that may be why it's not posting. A CMOS reset will erase the previous setup.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

The problem is that the CPU he has installed IS NOT on the CPU support list


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

It is as I stated. It's a Phenom II X2 and when the cores are unlocked they are read with the "B". That's where he's getting Phenom II X2 B55.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

I stand corrected as I wasn't aware AMD produced the B55 model. I was going by the X2550 when the cores are unlocked it reads a a "B" model.

AMD Phenom II X2 B55 - HDXB55WFK2DGM


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*



Amd_Man said:


> I stand corrected as I wasn't aware AMD produced the B55 model. I was going by the X2550 when the cores are unlocked it reads a a "B" model.
> 
> AMD Phenom II X2 B55 - HDXB55WFK2DGM


As per the link in post #11


----------



## danpaddy (Jun 23, 2011)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

Hi All, 
I have an update regarding this build. It seems that the problem lay in the fact that the memory which was installed had a too high clock speed. It now boots as normal (I just need to install an OS etc now and hope that everything else works)

Thank you all for your help!

Kind Regards,
Dan.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: No Post - ASUS M5A78L-M USB3*

*Thanks for letting us know *

:wave:
*
Please mark this thread as solved if you are happy with the final outcome of your problem 

you'll find it in the menu "thread tools" on the menu bar just above and to the right of your request for help*


----------

